# Windows friert ohne Bluescreen ein !?!



## juve619 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass mein Windows 7 einfriert. Manchmal beim Surfen und manchmal beim Zocken. Oft kommt es auch vor das mein Spiel abschmiert und ich dann einen komischen Ton bekomme, der erst weggeht wenn der PC neugestartet wird, der PC ist aber weiterhin zu bedienen. Es ist eine Art "RRRRRRRRRRR" nur halt auf eine elektronische Art^^ klingt komisch ist aber so ;D . Falls dann aber mal mein PC einfriert kommt kein Bluescreen, das Bild und der Ton bleiben stehen und die HDD Leuchte ist aus, lediglich die Power Leuchte ist an. In der Ereignisanzeige habe ich beim letzten Freezes diesen Eintrag gefunden:

Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8005055038, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\Minidump\052711-16614-01.dmp. Berichts-ID: 052711-16614-01.

Und bei Details dieses hier:


Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Datum:         27.05.2011 12:48:35
Ereignis-ID:   1001
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      McKay-PC
Beschreibung:
Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8005055038, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\Minidump\052711-16614-01.dmp. Berichts-ID: 052711-16614-01.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-05-27T10:48:35.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>29862</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>McKay-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8005055038, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\Minidump\052711-16614-01.dmp</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">052711-16614-01</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>





Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?


System: 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2.87 Ghz  ( nicht OC )
RAM: Corsair Value Selected 2x2GB
MB: Asus P5QSE2
Netzteil: Arctic Cooling 550R
GRAKA: GTX 460 Gigabyte OC  ( Vom Werk aus Übertaktet nicht von mir )
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D1 ( Onboard ist deaktiviert )

Für weitere Details:  sysProfile: ID: 93937 - juve619



Edit: Ich habe noch ein paar Sachen in der Ereignisanzeige gefunden:

-Das Laden folgender Boot- oder Systemstarttreiber ist fehlgeschlagen: 
 hwinterface

-Schwerwiegender Hardwarefehler.

Gemeldet von Komponente: Prozessorkern
Fehlerquelle: Ausnahme bei der Computerüberprüfung
Fehlertyp: Bus-/Verbindungsfehler
Prozessor-ID: 0

-Schwerwiegender Hardwarefehler.

Gemeldet von Komponente: Prozessorkern
Fehlerquelle: Ausnahme bei der Computerüberprüfung
Fehlertyp: Bus-/Verbindungsfehler
Prozessor-ID: 1

-Aufgrund der Inkompatibilität mit diesem System wurde \SystemRoot\SysWow64\Drivers\hwinterface.sys nicht geladen. Wenden Sie sich an den Softwarehersteller, um eine kompatible Version des Treibers zu erhalten.


Ein Bild der .dmp datei ist auch dabei, hoffe es kann euch und mir behilflich sein^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nicon (27. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich würde als erstes mal die Hardware testen. Wenn man nicht genau weiß, woher der Fehler kommt, ist ein standardmäßiger Hardwaretest immer ok.
1. RAM testen --> am besten mit Memtest86+ v2.11 (läuft auf allen Systemen ohne komisches Verhalten) oder v4.20 (hab gemerkt, läuft nicht immer rund)
2. HDD testen --> ich nehme dazu immer Seatools v2.22 oder v2.23
3. Belastungstests mit Prime95, Everest, Unigine Heaven v2.1 und ggf FurMark durchführen
4. zum testen mal das NT austauschen, wegen dem komischen "Brummgeräusch", kann sein, dass deine Kondensatoren defekt sind.
5. eine vollständige Neuinstallation durchführen , ist immer eine gute Testmöglichkeit
6. Sichtprüfung der Komponenten durchführen, sind ggf Kondensatoren aufgebläht oder ausgelaufen, Schmorstellen oder ähnliches zu sehen
7. Anschlüsse überprüfen, ob alles korrekt sitzt

Ich denke mal, damit solltest du erstmal genug zutun haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lord Nicon


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Freezes sind ein launisches Problem. Klingt nach einem Software Problem. Von daher, ist das SP1 schon installiert (wenn nicht: am besten das Standalonepaket von MS downloaden und so installieren, NICHT über Win-Update!). Testhalber mal die automatischen Updates und die Indexfunktion deaktivieren. Mach mal bitte Screenshots von Crystal Disk Info, so daß man alle Angaben sehen kann, und von CPU-Z, Reiter SPD und Memory.
MfG


----------



## juve619 (28. Mai 2011)

Wird am WE gemacht, Bericht kommt dann später.
Wegen dem Brummgeräusch, nur nochmal zum genauen Verständnis es kommt aus den Lautsprechern nicht aus dem Gehäuse. Weiß nicht ob du es auch so verstanden hast.

HDD: Seatools hat keine Fehler endeckt.     Von Crystal Disk Info habe ich lediglich die Festplatte ausgewählt, auf der auch Windows ist, die andere ist als BackUp und für Filme.
Netzteil: Habe leider nur das eine, aber wie oben schon gesagt kommt ausm Gehäuse kein Brummgeräusch.
Kondensatoren: Sieht alles gut aus^^
Windows: Möchte dies nur alls aller letzte Möglichkeit testen, da gerade erst neu aufgesetzt wurde.  SP1 ist durch Windows Update installiert worden.
Anschlüsse: Alles sitzt ;D
Belastungstest: Everest 30 Minuten durchlaufen gelassen, aber keine erhöhten Temperaturen und die CPU Spannung blieb konstant bei 1.17-1.19V 
CPU-Z: Bild unten mit SPD, Memory und CPU. ( Der erste und zweite Slot bei SPD sind gleich )

EDIT: Ich wollte noch sagen, dass die Freezes nicht täglich auftreten manchmal nur alle 2 Wochen und dann wieder alle 5 Tage.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Mai 2011)

Das Brummen gehört dann eher zum Freeze, da bleibt ein Ton stehen, sozusagen. SP1 über Win-Update hat bei einigen zu Problemen geführt, deshalb besser das Standalone-Pack installieren. Die Screenshots sind unauffällig. Ich würde das SP1 testhalber deinstallieren, um es ausszuschließen.
MfG


----------



## juve619 (28. Mai 2011)

Dann deinstalliere ich es und werde es dann mal mit dem Standalone-Pack versuchen.
Standalonepaket heißt von der MS Seite das SP1 runterladen? Sprich dieses hier :

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e6-4056-4059-8a1b-3a9b77cdfdda&displayLang=de

und reicht es aus wenn ich es auch woanders runterladen, da MS eine Gültigkeitsüberprüfung machen will, brauch dir ja nicht sagen warum ich kein Bock darauf habe^^


???


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du Windows Update aufrufst, ganz unten links auf "Installierte Updates" gehen und dann das Service Pack suchen und per Rechtsklick "deinstallieren". 
MfG


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2011)

Tausche das Datenkabel deiner Festplatte aus (immens hohe U-DMA CRC Fehler deuten auf ein defektes Kabel oder ein defekten Controller hin).

Bleiben danach die Probleme baue testweise die Soundkarte aus (vorher Treiber deinstallieren) und teste ob mit dem Onboard Sound die Probleme bleiben (könnte ursächlich für die Bluescreens sein, die du zwar nicht siehst, die jedoch auftreten -> Stop 0x124 Fehler).

Nebenbei...dein RAM läuft im Single-Channel Modus. Vermutlich sind nicht die "richtigen" RAM Bänke besetzt.

Mache bitte noch ein CPU-Z Screenshot vom Reiter Mainbaord.


----------



## juve619 (29. Mai 2011)

Tausche das Kabel gleich mal aus. Die Probleme mit dem Brummen hatte ich auch erst nach dem Einbau der neuen Soundkarte, aber wie bereits gesagt treten diese Fehler nur selten auf.
Ich nehme an ich kann sehen ob es am Controller liegt wenn sich die Werte nicht verbessern.
Zum RAM, ich dachte ich hätte es richtig eingesteckt^^. Werde den einen dann aber mal umstecken und schaun was passiert.


Edit: Habe gerade mal den RAM mit DualChannel gestartet und Windows hat sich beim Start aufgehangen und bei der Starthilfe bekomme ich Bluescreens mit Fehlermeldungen wie:
0X0000007E
    oder
0X0000003B

Einmal haben sich sogar die Festplatten (hörbar) beim Starten ausgeschaltet ???



Das neue HDD Kabel ist aber drinnen und jetzt kommt nach dem Bios Logo nicht erst ein - das einige Sekunden vielleicht 3 blinkt.


Gerade MemTest durchlaufen lassen und keine Fehler entdeckt.

Was mir ebenfalls aufgefallen ist, dass wenn der Firefox mehrere Tabs zu laden hat, hängt er sich kurzzeitig auf ( nur der Firefox ) und die HDD Lampe ist am aufleuchten. Erst wenn diese wieder normal blinkt, läuft auch der Firefox wieder.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2011)

> und die HDD Lampe ist am aufleuchten. Erst wenn diese wieder normal blinkt, läuft auch der Firefox wieder


 
Sieht ganz nach einem Festplatten- oder Controllerproblem aus. Das getauschte Datenkabel ist neu?

Die RAM stecken nun in den gelben RAM Bänken? Es wird immer noch "Single Channel" angezeigt.
Stelle auch testweise die RAM Spannung auf 1,90V.


----------



## juve619 (30. Mai 2011)

Also die Festplatte scheint es nicht zu sein, da der PC bootet wenn ich den Arbeitsspeicher im Single Modus betreibe. Wenn ich ihn aber im Dual Modus versuche bekomme ich diese Probleme.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2011)

Hast du den U-DMA CRC Error Wert noch mal überprüft (CrystalDiskInfo)?

Stelle die RAM Spannung manuell auf 1,90V ein und probiere es im Dual Channel Modus noch mal. Treten Bluescreens auf, notiere den genauen Stopfehlercode (die Zahlenwerte in der Klammer sind ebenfalls interessant).


----------



## juve619 (30. Mai 2011)

Hier nochmal der aktuelle Screenshot, das Kabel ist neu.
Kann man den RAM nicht einfach weiter im Single Modus laufen lassen, dass scheint mir stabiler bei meinem PC zu sein.^^


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2011)

Zumindest hat sich der U-DMA CRC Fehler nicht weiter erhöht. Ein gutes Zeichen, dass der Controller OK ist und "nur" das Datenkabel einen Schuss gehabt hat.

Die RAM könnten natürlich auch im Single Modus betrieben werden, aber stabil läuft dein PC damit ja auch nicht.

Hast du die RAM schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft (Programm über USB Stick booten und 3-4 Std. laufen lassen)?
Alternativ könntest auch das System mit nur einem RAM (beide Riegel einzeln testen) laufen lassen, ob mit dem einen oder anderen RAM die Problem gänzlich ausbleiben.


----------



## juve619 (31. Mai 2011)

Memtest werde ich heute nochmal ein paar stunden laufen lassen.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

Ok. Schau ma mal, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## juve619 (2. Juni 2011)

Auch nach mehreren Stunden hat Memtest nichts angezeigt.


Edit: Gerade hat sich mein PC beim Willkommensbildschirm aufgehangen und die HDD Leuchte ging aus. Es war kein Geräusch zu hören, dass die Festplatte ausgegangen sein könnte.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2011)

Um noch eine andere Ursache für die Freezes auszuschließen, wäre es hilfreich eine andere Grafikkarte einzubauen. Hast du evtl. einen Bekannten, der mit einer Graka aushelfen könnte? Alternativ die 3D-Last Taktrate der Grafikkarte -auf mind. Originaltakt, besser noch weniger- zurückdrehen (geht recht einfach mit Afterburner).


----------



## juve619 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich bin es nochmals ^^
die Freezes waren bis gestern komplett weg und gestern ist er dann komischerweise gleich 3 mal eingefroren?
Selbe Fehlermeldung aber wieder ohne Bluescreen.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Hier noch mal ein Screen von der HDD neues Sata Kabel ist eingebaut.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Bekomme immer noch diese Fehlermeldung in den Ereignisanzeigen:

Schwerwiegender Hardwarefehler.

Gemeldet von Komponente: Prozessorkern
Fehlerquelle: Ausnahme bei der Computerüberprüfung
Fehlertyp: Bus-/Verbindungsfehler
Prozessor-ID: 0

Bei der Prozessor-ID geht es von 0 bis 3 ( also alle 4 Kerne )


Bildschirm bleibt beim letzten Bild stehen, kein Sound und keine Leuchte außer der Betriebsleuchte ist an. 
Memtest ergab schon damals keine Fehler und die HDD bin ich gerade mit dem WD Tool am prüfen.

Glaube mittlerweile, dass es am Mainboard liegt.

Beim letzten Freeze habe ich den Resetknopf  gedrückt, danach ging der PC aus und 2 Sekunden später wieder an,  allerdings war dann mein Bios resetet????


@simpel1970: Der PC hat sich auch bei Youtube aufgehangen oder bei ITunes, an der Grafikkarte liegt es wohl nicht, da diese nicht unter Last gestanden hat.


Edit: Habe gerade das WD Diagnose Tool durchlaufen lassen und keinerlei Fehler.
        Mir fällt aber gerade beim schreiben auf, dass der PC manchmal ein wenig hinterherhängt d.h. er hängt kurz wenn ich am schreiben bin und die Buchstaben erscheinen erst einen moment später ?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Juli 2011)

Sind die Probleme jetzt im Dual Channel Modus aufgetreten?
Im Bios steht alles auf AUTO?

Die Festplatte, bzw. deren SMART Werte (UDMA CRC Error) sind gleich geblieben. Hier hat sich nichts verändert (was ein gutes Zeichen ist).


----------



## juve619 (19. Juli 2011)

Der RAM läuft weiterhin im Single Modus, da er im Dual Modus nicht richtig Booten bzw starte will, habe auch keine Lust irgendwelche Werte im Bios zu erhöhen oder zu senken.
Die Frage ist nur warum er erst jetzt wieder anfängt und warum er manchmal beim schreiben hängt?
Und wie gesagt tendiere ich zum Mainboard.


Edit:Gerade ist mein PC beim Download eingefroren, bin es jetzt leid kaufe mir jetzt ein neues Mainboard.
Allerdings kam keine Fehlermeldung in der Ereignisanzeige, außer das ich meinen PC nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren hätte^^


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juli 2011)

Hast du denn schon mal testweise die Soundkarte augebaut?
Testweise die Taktraten der Grafikkarte gesenkt?


----------



## juve619 (20. Juli 2011)

Ne aber habe gestern mal das Bios auf den neusten Stand geflasht und momentan läuft er, sollte er aber wieder Probleme machen, habe ich beschlossen ihn zur Reperatur zu bringen. Hatte ich heute morgen eigentlich schon vor, aber da er nach dem Flashen noch nicht einmal eingefroren ist....


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich vielversprechend an. Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## juve619 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich auch ^^


----------



## borni (21. Juli 2011)

Und, läuft er jetzt?


----------



## juve619 (21. Juli 2011)

Bisher läuft er^^. 
Vielleicht auch nur wieder einige Tage fehlerfrei....
Aber ich hoffe das Beste, wenn er sich wieder aufhängt, lasse ich es euch wissen.


EDIT: PC ist gerade nach einiger Zeit ohne Probleme wieder mit der 0x00000124 Fehlermedlung eingefroren und wieder kein Bluescreen, sondern nur die Windowsfehlermeldung, dass ich einen Bluescreen hatte.
Werde ihn wohl zum PC Fachmann bringen und reparieren lassen.


----------



## juve619 (4. August 2011)

Nach 1 1/2 Wochen beim PC Fachmann konnte dieser keine Freezes oder Fehler feststellen.  Jedoch kam bei mir nach einigen Stunden der Fehler erneut auf, Fachmann nochmal angerufen und er meinte ich sollte mal einen andere Tastatur und Maus ausprobieren. Meine G15 könnte vielleicht der Auslöser sein..... mal schaun was sich ergibt.


Edit: Auch der Wechsel von Maus und Tastatur hat nichts gebracht, genauso wie das neu aufsetzen von Windows. 
Teste gerade eine andere Grafikkarte und die Soundkarte habe ich auch ausgebaut um diese schonmal auszuschließen.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. August 2011)

Hi, ich war jetzt ne Woche im Urlaub, hat sich zwischenzeitlich was neues ergeben?


----------



## juve619 (6. August 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hi, ich war jetzt ne Woche im Urlaub, hat sich zwischenzeitlich was neues ergeben?


 
Wie oben schon gesagt habe ich mehrere Sachen ausprobiert aber bisher hat mir nichts geholfen. Im Moment habe ich meine Soundkarte und Grafikkarte ausgebaut bzw. gewechselt und er läuft wenn auch erst nur ein paar Stunden.
War nach dem Bios Update ebenfalls erstmal ruhig und nach einer Woche fing es wieder an.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. August 2011)

OK. Dann schau ma mal, wie es mit der anderen Grafikkarte läuft.


----------



## LzW827 (11. August 2011)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, welches dadurch behoben wurde, dass ich die GraKa getauscht habe, übrigens auch eine GTX460.

MfG


----------



## simpel1970 (17. August 2011)

Gibt es hier schon ein erstes Fazit?


----------



## juve619 (19. August 2011)

Habe die Grafikkarte wieder eingebaut, da es mit der anderen keine Probleme gab und ich erneut schauen wollte wie der PC darauf reagiert. Und siehe da.... bisher läuft er trotz der selben Grafikkarte, nur die Soundkarte ist noch nicht eingebaut, lasse es aber auch erstmal so.


----------



## maar (8. März 2013)

Hallo habe zur Zeit exakt das selbe Problem. Meist beim Spielen und auch einfach nur beim Surfen. 
Oft auch im Anmeldebildschirm (nur hier halt ohne das Zuuuumen)

Habe eine GTX560 Ti und ich vermute auch stark dass sie daran schuld ist denn ich habe mal beim booten einige kleine pixelfehler oben gesehen was einen Vram schaden hingeht (wie es im Grafikkarten Backthread beschrieben ist) aber bisher halt nur 1 mal.

Ich hatte auch schon mal beide HDD anschlüsse raus und wieder reingesteckt was nur für kurze Zeit geholfen hat.

Wie ich sehe ist das Thema schon fast 2 Jahre alt. 

@*juve619*
Gibt es mittlerweile eine sichere Lösung dafür ?


----------



## simpel1970 (12. März 2013)

Treten die Probleme auch auf, wenn du die Grafikkarte ausbaust und das System über die CPU-Grafik laufen lässt?


----------



## maar (12. März 2013)

Jup. Habe die Graka raus genommen aber es kam wieder der selbe freeze.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2013)

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CrystalDiskInfo (für jede Platte) und von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## maar (13. März 2013)

Alles klar, mache ich sobald ich ihn wieder an bekomme. Er hängte sich heute nach einem freeze im Windows Login nur noch auf.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2013)

Schließe mal nur die System-Festplatte an (auf der Win installiert ist). Tausche auch das Datenkabel der Festplatte aus.

Hilft das nichts, versuche den PC im abgesicherten Modus zu starten (über die F8 Taste nach dem Post Screen zu den erweiterten Systemstartoptionen und dort den abgesicherten Modus auswählen).


----------



## maar (13. März 2013)

das kabel brauche ich dann wohl ? SATA Datenkabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Der abgesicherte modus hängt sich beim ladem der dateien auf, genauso wie die windows reparatur und Wiederherstellung.
*
Edit*:
Hier habe ich nen Sreen. Was kann ch da noch abscreenen?


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2013)

Jupp, so ein Kabel wäre das. Wenn du noch den Motherboard Karton hast, könnte da aber auch noch ein SATA Kabel drin sein.
Wenn du ein Kabel kaufen möchtest, würde ich dann aber eins mit CLIP nehmen. Ggf. auch eins mit einem abgewinkelten Stecker, je nach dem wieviel Freiraum an den Festplatten zur Verfügung steht.
Mal als Beispiel (mit Winkel und Clip): http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-S-ATA-Kabel-5GBs-L-Type/dp/B004ANRMVS/ref=pd_cp_ce_3

Aufgrund der hohen U-DMA CRC Fehler in den SMART Werte, wäre es naheliegend, dass die Probleme durch ein defektes/lockeres Datenkabel auftreten.
Ich würde daher auf jeden Fall ein anderes Kabel testen (oder zumindest das vorhandene auf korrekten Sitz überprüfen).

Treten mit anderem Kabel die Freezes immer noch auf, poste bitte wieder einen aktuell erstellten Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## maar (28. März 2013)

Hallo ich meld mich nochmal kurz. Habe kürzlich das original Kabel nochmal an beiden Seiten rausgezogen und fest eingesteckt.seit dem habe ich keine neuen freezes gehabt (ca. 7 Tag schon) der CRC Fehlerwert ist gleich wie auf dem screenshot geblieben. Morgen oder übermorgen schliesse ich das ganze mit dem neuen Datenkabel an um zu gucken ob sich was an den CRC Fehlern getan hat.

Hatte dann kurz noch ein GPU Test mit Furmark gemacht nach 10sekunden stiegen die C° auf knapp 70C° da ich nicht weiß ob das schon zu heiß ist hab ich den Test gleich abgebrochen. Bis wieviel C° darf man die GPU überhaupt missbrauchen?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. März 2013)

Dann war wohl das Kabel nicht korrekt angeschlossen. Prima, dass es nun wieder läuft!

70°C unter Furmark sind im grünen Bereich. Laut Nvidia liegen die max. Temperaturen bei der 560er bei 99°C.
Wenn du bei Furmark unter 85°C bleibst (so nach ca. 10 min), brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## maar (22. Juli 2013)

einige Monate sind vergangen. Bis vor einer Woche waar alles wunderbar bis die gleichen Symptone wieder erschienen sind. Jetzt mit voller härte. Täglich und mit neuem Kabel.
Diesmal kündigt sich das so an dass es für ca. 10 Sek einfriert und dann für 10 Sek. wieder läuft. nach 2 bis 3 mal einfrieren, vereist er dann komplett. Oder ich sehe den Text-Cursor und kann diesen Bewegen, kann aber nichts anklicken.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juli 2013)

Poste bitte einen aktuellen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe es finden sich Lösungen, habe seit knapp einem halben Jahr ein ähnliches Problem.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-p8z77-v-lx2-sporadische-systemabstuerze.html


----------



## maar (22. August 2013)

kurioser weise freezt er bei mir nie wenn ich ein ein Game spiele. Immer nur im explorer/surfing betrieb.
Ich will mir mal testweise ein neue grafikkarte bestellen und gucken ob es daran liegt.


----------



## copland (24. August 2013)

Puuuh, hier ist ja was los, mein Gott.
Im übrigen hatte ich sowas ähnliches auch mal, immer wenn der aus Standby-Modus oder Ruhemodus wieder starten sollte, hing er fest.
Bis ich dann rausbekam, nach ner Ewigkeit, worans lag.

ja wie man so ist, Mensch ist das Win 7 toll, erkennt alle Treiber, bei einem System was 4 Jahre alt ist Sockel 775. Super ich muss gar nicht machen.
Fataler Fehler, dann habe ich die mitgelieferten Treiber, vorallem den Intel Chipsatztreiber Mal installiert. Ich hatte nie wieder Probleme.
Jaja, so kanns kommen.


----------



## maar (24. August 2013)

hast du ein glück dass die originalen Chipsatztreiber alles beheben. Habe die auch alle drauf und diese probleme. Dazu kommt, dass sich der cursor in die unmöglichsten varianten verändert und manchmal ganz verschwindet.


----------



## copland (24. August 2013)

maar schrieb:


> hast du ein glück dass die originalen Chipsatztreiber alles beheben.


Nun ja, hätte ja sein können das du das nicht gemacht hast.
Tausche CPU und Mainboard aus, einzeln wo anders probieren, was willste sonst noch machen, da bleibt ja nix mehr!


----------



## maar (25. August 2013)

würde ich natürlich machen wenn ich mal ebend ne cpu oder ein board im keller liegen habe. 
Erstmal versuch ich es mit ner anderen Graka.


----------



## maar (30. August 2013)

Ich poste mal einen Aktuellen Screen von CrystalDiskInfo
Nach ner anderen Graka Frag ich Morgen im Verwandschaftskreis. Werde, wenn ich es schaffe, morgen die Arbeitsspeicher einzeln testen.
Nach der Windows Neuinstallation hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. August 2013)

Die UDMA Fehler haben sich weiter erhöht.



maar schrieb:


> ...Täglich und mit neuem Kabel.



Ist jetzt nur die Frage, ob die Fehleranzahl sich nach dem Kabeltausch weiter erhöht hat, oder bereits vor dem Taus auf diesem Wert war.
Beobachte den Wert die nächsten Tage und gib Bescheid, ob sich etwas verändert hat.


----------



## maar (21. Dezember 2013)

Aktueller Stand:

- Problem existiert noch 
- Memtest zeigt keine Fehler im Speicher
- Heute (21.12.13) neue Festplatte eingebaut (Problem besteht weiterhin) Also können wir mal die Fetsplatte ausschließen.

Folgende Symtome
- Friert öfter für einige Sekunden ein und läuft danach aber weiter und die Cursor verändert sich in (pfeil hoch-runter,hand,textauswahl oder verändert einfach seine farbe) wenn ich ihn dann Herunterfahre geht im Abmeldescreen der Monitor in Energiesparmodus und Rechner bleibt an.
- Friert ein, dabei verzerrter Ton, unabhängig davon ob Flashanwednungen laufen oder nicht (nur durch halten der Power Taste auszumachen)
- Friert nicht ein, wenn ich ein Game spiele.







*Edit 24.12.13 *

Habe probeweise meine zwei 4GB Arbeitsspeicher einzeln getestet. freezt trotzdem aber seltener als mit beiden Riegeln.
Kann dass ein anzeichen dafür sein dass was mit den Riegeln nicht stimmt?


*Edit 26.12.13*

Jetzt Grafikkarte raus genommen, seit 4 Stunden kein Freeze und auch keine anzeichen dafür gewesen.


----------

